# Dell Computers



## Bl1nd (7. November 2006)

Hi Leute

Nun, mich würds mal interessieren, was Ihr mit Dell für Erfahrungen gemacht habt, schlechte, gute, usw...

Rorans Meinung kenne ich ja bereits  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal ehrlich, einige Sachen laufen ja nicht wirklich rund, wobei man auch sagen muss, dass das Angebot von Dell für den Autonormalverbrauche eine unglaubliche Bandbreite hat.

Nunja, was sagt Ihr zu Dell? Einige würden töten für nen XPS, andere würden sterben, hätten Sie einen....

What do you think??


so long...


----------



## jiron (8. November 2006)

Lieber baue ich mir selber einen zusammen - Schon wegen den Aufrüst-Problemen mit dem Dell, wenn er mal nicht mehr auf der Höhe seiner Zeit ist.


----------



## Bl1nd (8. November 2006)

jiron schrieb:


> Lieber baue ich mir selber einen zusammen - Schon wegen den Aufrüst-Problemen mit dem Dell, wenn er mal nicht mehr auf der Höhe seiner Zeit ist.



/signed


----------



## Zeno (8. November 2006)

Bist du ehemaliger Dell Mitarbeiter ?

Man könnts glatt meinen wenn man andere Posts liest.


----------

